# Automotive Technology Training - Engine Repair cd



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقدم اليكم اسطوانة تعليمية رائعة ... بعنوان Engine Repair و هي مفيدة للغاية لطلبة قسم ميكانيكا سيارات للفرقة الثانية و الثالثة و الرابعة ... فهي بسيطة للغاية يستطيع تحصيل منها طالب الفرقة الثانية الاساسيات التي درسها .. و أيضا تنفع طلبة الفرقة الثالثة في مادة تشخيص الأعطال و كذلك تحتوى على معظم الأختبارات التي يدرسها طلبة الفرقة الرابعة في مادة الصيانة

و هذه الأسطوانة في الأصل هي فنية .. و ليست هندسية .. و لكن ينبغي على المهندس ان يكون ملما بكل ما تحتويه من معلومات فنية 

و تنقسم محتويات الأسطوانة الى قسمين ..


و من الأشياء الرائعة في تلك الأسطوانة ... انها تحتوى على 250 سؤال ... يمكنك ان تحدد ( رقم ) عدد معين من الأسئلة ...و ليكن 20 سؤال مثلا .. و يكون بمثابة أختبار يتكون من 20 سؤال ... 

و الأسطوانة بمساحة 580 MB تقريبا ... و لأول مرة تم الرفع على موقع الأرشيف ... حيث الرابط المباشر الذي يدعم خاصية التوقف و الأستكمال ..

و دة الرابط بتاعة 
http://www.adrive.com/public/eb0969863e18de308707b049ff4489355f2a5281a72186cb316f547b566bc478.html

او من هنا
*
Automotive Technology Training - Engine Repair CD

579.5 MB

 اضغط للتحميل
 برابط دائم _ باذن الله _ و مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال

---------------------------------------------------------------
 يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل من ram الي rar
اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد*


* ملاحظة هامة جدا : شفرة فك الضغط هي : لا اله الا الله
يتم كتابتها باللغة العربية و بدون همزات و بدون مسافات 

-----------------
و لا تنسوا أن تدعوا لأخيكم بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب .. فلن يأخذ الدعاء من وقتكم الكثير .. و يا ليته يكون اثناء سجودكم في صلاتكم




من طالب الدعاء
 *​​


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أغسطس 2010)

الملف كبير جدا شكرا لك أخي عبد السبوح سأحاول تحميله


----------



## abomahr (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لك أخي عبد السبوح سأحاول تحميله*


----------



## malak200029 (26 أغسطس 2010)

اخى عبد السبوح ارجوككككككككككككككككككككك كلمة السر نحن فى حيرة فى كتابتهافانا كتبتها لاالةالااللة بدونهمزءت ولا فواصل والنتجة ان كلم السر خطاء فارجوكككككككككككككككككككككككككككك الرد السريع ولك الف شكر


----------



## عبد السبوح (28 أغسطس 2010)

كلمة السر كما تفضت بكتابتها اخي لكن راعي انك كتبت تاء بدلا من الهاء

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Timing (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلمة السر هى :
لاالهالاالله 
من لم تعمل معه فيجب عليه تغيير لغت الويندوز الى العربية
NB: هدا لايعني اعادة تصطيب الويندوز انما تغيير اعدادات المنطقة واللغة







1: اختر اي دولة عربية
2: نفس الدولة التي اخترتها في 1




​*


----------



## medhat.mahdy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يأخى المحترم 
السلام عليكم اولا 
ارجو الافادة فا كلمة السر لاتعمل ويظهر خطا فى كلمة السر 
كتبتها عربى وبدون فواصل وبكل طريقة وعملت نسخ للكلمة التى ذكرت فى مقالك ولم تفلح اى من الطرق ارجو الرد 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد السبوح (17 أكتوبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته مهندس مدحت

اعتذر لحضرتك عن هذا الخطأ

فانا صراحة لم اقم بتحميل الملف كاملا 

انما قمت فقط بنقله مع العديد من الملفات التي لم اقم بتحميلها 

و ذلك من موقع هندسي قبيل انهياره 

لهذا لا اعلم اذا ما كان هناك مشكلة في كلمة السر ام لا 

لكن يمكن لحضرتك استخدام البرامج التي تزيل كلمات السر للملفات المضغوطة 

مثل هذا البرنامج في هذا الرابط

http://www.bdr130.net/vb/t803240.html

و التحميل من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/172061162/d0ae923b/passware-kit-malek diar.html

لم اقم بتجربة البرنامج لكن اذا بحثت ستجد الكثير من البرامج في هذا الشأن

و اعتذر مرة اخري و جزيت خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## عبد السبوح (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل مدحت قمت بتحميل الكورس و هو يعمل لدي بشكل جيد 

و كذلك كلمة السر كما هي مذكورة 

جزيتم خيرا و نفع الله بكم


----------



## bola (13 ديسمبر 2010)

_الرابط لا يعمل_

_ ممكن حد يعيد رفع الإسطوانه ؟_

​


----------



## عبد السبوح (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اه فعلا للاسف الرابط وقع ان شاء الله اعيد رفعها قريباا


----------



## عبد السبوح (14 ديسمبر 2010)

تم اضافة رابط التحميل المباشر من الارشيف

---------------------------------------- 

 *Automotive Technology Training - Engine Repair CD*

 
http://www.archive.org/download/autooo1/AutomotiveTechnology.ram
579.5 MB
 
http://www.archive.org/download/autooo1/AutomotiveTechnology.ram
* اضغط للتحميل*
* برابط دائم _ باذن الله _ و مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال*
http://www.archive.org/download/autooo1/AutomotiveTechnology.ram
http://www.archive.org/download/autooo1/AutomotiveTechnology.ram*---------------------------------------------------------------*
* يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل من ram الي rar*
http://www.archive.org/download/autooo1/AutomotiveTechnology.ram*اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد*


* -----------------------------------------------------------------*


*

* 
http://www.archive.org/download/autooo1/AutomotiveTechnology.ram*العقيدة الصحيحة وما يضادها*

رسالة هامة في العقيدة للشيخ  عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز​


----------



## عبد السبوح (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الكورس ده فيه ميزة حلوة للناس اللي بتحب تسمع انجليزي كتحسين لغة
فيه انه المعلق بيتكلم و معاه الكلام اللي بيقوله مكتوب عشان نحس بنطق الكلمات و الحروف مع طبعا انه بيتكلم عن صيانة المحرك و برابط مباشر


----------



## جي اه (22 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله
موضوع جميل
يستحق الصبر للتحميل
اللهم بارك لصاحب هذا الموضوع:12:


----------



## abomahr (22 فبراير 2011)

* جزيتم خيرا و نفع الله بكم*


----------



## abomahr (22 فبراير 2011)

* جزيتم خيرا و نفع الله بكم*


----------



## ابو ارسلان (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## programme (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

تم اعاده رفع الاسطوانه

علي الصاروخي ميديا فاير مقسمه الي 6 اجزاء كل جزء 100 ميجا عدا الأخير 79 ميجا

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?ttzc733pfjyx7

يتم تجميع الأجزاء المنفصله ببرنامج Hjspilt

------------------------

الاسطوانه علي رابط واحد غير مقسمه بحجم 579 ميجا

http://www.multiupload.com/4XRDUIGVHL

او

http://fupload.net/wj5suk8mfmf6.html


او

http://ifile.it/zp27j0c

جاري رفع المزيد من الرواابط


----------



## hassini (27 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء كلمة السر وشكرا


----------

